# Vortex Port



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I am currently talking to devortex to port over this rom. He is compiling a list of changes to blur he made so I can bring them over. Expect a port of this within the next week or so. Also whoever was going to donate for it, please contact me.


----------



## Android.Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> I am currently talking to devortex to port over this rom. He is compiling a list of changes to blur he made so I can bring them over. Expect a port of this within the next week or so. Also whoever was going to donate for it, please contact me.


Definitely going to donate!


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

What rom was this device for originally ?

EDIT: nvm i see its for the original x. Any chance you could talk to chevy and port his rom over?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

If you can get enough people that want it and hopefully donations then yes =). Not trying to be greedy, its just a royal pain to port blur roms from the X to the X2


----------



## Ryman222 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm sorry but isn't Chevy's ROM based on CM7? Your talking about SSX right?


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Now that i look at it. We would need the 2nd init for chevys roms.

EDIT: Also I'm pretty sure its a blur less rom


----------



## Ryman222 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea he based it on CM7.


----------



## Android.Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Now that i look at it. We would need the 2nd init for chevys roms.
> 
> EDIT: Also I'm pretty sure its a blur less rom


Thats corrent. 2nd init.


----------



## Android.Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> If you can get enough people that want it and hopefully donations then yes =). Not trying to be greedy, its just a royal pain to port blur roms from the X to the X2


My donation alone will be worth your while to port DeVortex's Vortex rom. I just don't have the time to do it. Anyways your work is outstanding on your previous jobs!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If there is a problem with a certain person please go to #Rootz on freenode please, a message has been sent.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

In short, I WILL take requests for roms. But you will need to ensure I can get documentation from the author on what changes were made to the framework AND can't be 2nd init AOSP based. Vortex meets both of those requirements.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

I need to research....disregard this..


----------



## Ryman222 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ace, who are you yelling at? Or has the post been deleted or something?


----------



## Android.Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

Ryman222 said:


> Ace, who are you yelling at? Or has the post been deleted or something?


That's what I was wondering too. Seems to be pretty upset at somebody. Aceoyame, is everything ok?


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> In short, I WILL take requests for roms. But you will need to ensure I can get documentation from the author on what changes were made to the framework AND can't be 2nd init AOSP based. Vortex meets both of those requirements.


i thought you were trying solutions to 2nd init?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh I am still. It just wont be fixed overnight so I need stuff to do in the meantime until we figure it out lol. Also I was yelling at someone accusing me of taking ~1000$ donations and then promising releases and then not delivering. It got pretty intense lol, it went to the rootzwiki admins and I and the other guy got pulled into IRC and in short they told the other dude to lay off. The posts have since been deleted, although they missed my last one.


----------



## Nickolas (Sep 8, 2011)

There will always be people that hate. look how long it took to get the few roms we got to the level they are at now. Keep it up dude.


----------



## Android.Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

+1
I totally agree. Aceoyame, keep up the good work, we wont apply any pressure. It's developers like you that have the time to give, that what makes a difference.


----------

